# progesterone pessaries and depression



## Julies (Nov 24, 2009)

Could you please advise if I should continue with 600mg daily of progesterone pessaries (Estima) at 8 weeks pregnant as I have a history of depression and can recognise all the symptoms of full blown depression starting again.  I can't get an appointment with my OBGYN until 4 weeks time and am currently living abroad in a french overseas territory so don't know who else to ask.  Went to see my GP but he doesn't know my 'full medical history' and he seemed to think that it was normal to feel a little down during the first trimester after a first round of IVF. Please help.  I can recognise the emotions I'm having and I'm terrified that I won't be able to magically snap out of it once I reach 12 weeks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Julies,

Sorry to hear that you are feeling this way   I'm afraid I cannot advise you on what you should do in relation to your treatment as this is a decision that needs to be made in consultation with your Dr or prescriber. It is possible that the progesterone could be causing your depression symptoms to return as this is a rare side effect of treatment. You need to get an emergency appointment with yoru OBGYN as soon as possible or at least get a telephone or email consultation, call the clinic tomorrow and insist that you need to get medical advice as soon as possible.

Hope you can get things sorted and are able to enjoy your pregnancy  
Maz x


----------



## Julies (Nov 24, 2009)

Am still very confused!  Phoned my clinic today and they told me to take the progesterone for 4 weeks (I've been on it for 6.5 weeks and still have another 2 boxes left) so they then said to continue taking it and wait until next Monday and then call the clinic again to talk to my OBGYN who will be back from his holidays.  ?  Like I said I am in the french system so they don't seem to believe in sharing much information with their patients and think its very strange that I ask any questions at all.  Just really want to stop taking this NOW and would like to know if it will cause any serious problems if I stop today?


----------

